# CALL TO ACTION



## BULLFEVER08 (Jan 11, 2013)

We if you love freedom and the american way we need to act!!! 
[youtube:2ydupg7m]http://www.youtube.com/v/MUAfft7l4wQ?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:2ydupg7m]
I know i will be there


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, How many of you gunslingers are headed to the capitol this Saturday? Or are we just going to set back and let our second amendment be piddled away?
Big


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I may go to the Capitol with a big sign that says "*COME AND GET 'EM*", then to Gallensons with a sign that says *'THANK YOU' *and then to Dicks with a sign that says '*DICKS*'....

Not sure yet.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> I may go to the Capitol with a big sign that says "*COME AND GET 'EM*", then to Gallensons with a sign that says *'THANK YOU' *and then to Dicks with a sign that says '*DICKS*'....
> 
> Not sure yet.


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

.45 said:


> I may go to the Capitol with a big sign that says "*COME AND GET 'EM*", then to Gallensons with a sign that says *'THANK YOU' *and then to Dicks with a sign that says '*DICKS*'....
> 
> Not sure yet.


That there is some funny shhhit!!!!

We (wife and kids) will be there. My wife insisted we take the kids as it teaches them to speak out and learn to stand and fight for your beliefs.

I married a good one! -()/- -()/>- *()* :O--O:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well....my two sons, two daughter-in-laws, two grandchildren, my wife and myself all made it to the Capitol to-day.....

Anybody else get up there?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

How'd it turn out .45? Woulda liked to have gone and seen but couldnt


----------



## BULLFEVER08 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was there along with my wife two children mom dad FIL and BIL it was a pretty good turn out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> How'd it turn out .45? Woulda liked to have gone and seen but couldnt


A steady, growing group of people from 10:30 to 1:00 or so. Good people all concerned about the same thing, protecting our 2nd. Good speakers.... a well mannered protest. I was proud to be part of it all.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well good, spoke with some of the troopers up there working, they said it was one of the most peaceful crowds they've had. That's good to hear. Wish I coulda made it. I'm sure it will not go unnoticed. Good job!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My wife and kids were up there with me today. It was cold but it was worth it. My kids learned a few things about standing up for your rights and what you believe in. It was good to see folks from all walks of life. Lots of families standing fast together. Shows we are not a bunch of lunatics, just everyday americans that won;t take crap from anyone. Especially the governement, after all they work for us.

If more of these demonstrations are held we will be there. I hope you all get to come and stand side by side with us. There were some good speakers, some great poins made, lots of good signs being held up both humurous and serious. Some folks were carrying openly some of us were carrying concealed. There was a little kid that got lost and they anounced it over the PA and he was quickly re-united with his dad. The speaker said this was the safesest place to get lost... I think we all agreed and laughed. It was a good day.

Hey Washington!!!! Did you get the message?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I got the top again!!!

Goob.....your slipp'n my friend!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Did anyone record this? I could not attend, I'm enjoying warm weather in St. George. I would like to know what was said.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

You might want to check the nutnfancy channel on youtube. I think they mentioned they were recording it


----------

